# Whipped Shea Butter......Help!!!!!



## awi (Jul 20, 2011)

I am trying to make some whipped shea butter and I have cooled in the fridge, whipped it, cooled more and whipped it....over and over and it is not getting very thick.  Only runny!  What have I done wrong?  Following is the recipe I used:

11 weighed oz shea butter
2 oz grapeseed oil
2 oz jojoba oil
1 1.2 TBSP corn starch
Essential oils

I followed the techinque on this website exactly and I am not getting a "frosting" consistency.  Can it be saved, and if so how?

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore ... butter.cfm


----------



## TJ (Jul 20, 2011)

Did you make sure you didn't overheat the shea when you melted it?
The only idea I have is to keep it in the fridge for a lot longer. Or even the freezer for a bit.
It's a really hot summer here around 110 degrees F. Sometimes more. Our house's temp refuses to go below 75 degrees F even with the AC and fans going. So if it's like that where you live, this could be causing it to be a bit melty. I think a nice long time in the fridge should help if thats the case.
Hope that helps. Good luck! I hope it works itself out eventually.


----------



## awi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks TJ.  I will put it into the fridge for a while and see if that helps.  So, is this product more like "lotion" in hot weather?  I guess i had in mind that it would be sort of the consistency of a thick cream.  I wanted to give to my family as a gift and ordered some little 4 oz jars, but if it is going to be runny, maybe I should reconsider.  I am in a hot climate where the temps have been around 100 degrees for the last couple of weeks.  If I can get this to thicken up, will it have to be refrigerated in summer months?  Will it "deflate" in the heat?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been having problems with whipped scrubs and whipped soap. The whipped scrubs liquified and I couldn't get the whipped soap to whip up even with setting the bowl in ice water.

I think it's just the heat. I think that's a good idea to tell people to keep it in the frig if you do succeed in getting it to whip because it won't be like a lotion. It will be more like a puddle of butter. However, it will still be good for the skin.   

Good luck!


----------



## carebear (Jul 20, 2011)

when you mix the butter with oil, you lower the melting point - to something that doesn't hold up well in hot weather, it seems.


----------



## awi (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I will try this again when the weather cools off some!  I did notice that this recipe is still pretty greasy.  Can I add more cornstarch to help?  I am trying to use what I have on hand.  I know the recipe on the link also calls for silica powder, but I don't have any of that.  All I have is cornstarch and probably some arrowroot powder.....any suggestions, or will this just be a greasy product?  I haven't used any from a store to compare it to.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't whip shea anymore because it is a PITA. But when I did, I whipped it in an ice bath. I placed a med bowl inside a large bowl. The med bowl had the shea/oil in it while the large bowl had ice & water in it. An ice bath gets much colder than the fridge does. I found it to be much more effective.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 21, 2011)

awi said:
			
		

> I think I will try this again when the weather cools off some!  I did notice that this recipe is still pretty greasy.  Can I add more cornstarch to help?  I am trying to use what I have on hand.  I know the recipe on the link also calls for silica powder, but I don't have any of that.  All I have is cornstarch and probably some arrowroot powder.....any suggestions, or will this just be a greasy product?  I haven't used any from a store to compare it to.



Whipped butters are just greasy. You can try adding some cornstarch or arrowroot. I didn't have much luck with cornstarch but maybe I didn't add enough. I haven't tried Isopropyl Myristate but other people have mentioned it helps to cut the greasy feel.


----------



## photoshadows (Jul 22, 2011)

I think it's probably the hot weather that's your biggest problem. I should say I have yet to try a whipped butter myself partly because of the heat. Also, I think most people tend to look more for lighter products like lotions in the summer months. Skin doesn't get as dry and doesn't need all those greasy butters. It might seem a lot less greasy in the winter when skin is thirstier. Just a guess though :? 
I believe mango butter is also considered to be less greasy than shea if you wanted to try a whipped mango butter instead, but that would probably only help a tiny bit with your grease problem and wouldn't help with the setting issue at all. Tabitha's ice bath sounds like a great idea for the consistancy as does using the freezer or refrigerating for longer stretches between whipping. But, as I said, I've never tried a whipped butter so take my advice with a LARGE grain of salt


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

photoshadows said:
			
		

> I think it's probably the hot weather that's your biggest problem. I should say I have yet to try a whipped butter myself partly because of the heat. Also, I think most people tend to look more for lighter products like lotions in the summer months. Skin doesn't get as dry and doesn't need all those greasy butters. It might seem a lot less greasy in the winter when skin is thirstier. Just a guess though :?



Good point!


----------



## booboosoaps (Jul 25, 2011)

I may have a cure for your problem.  I weigh out the shea butter and place half in the microwave for 20-30 second bursts.  Until it just starts to melt.  Then i add the other half of the shea butter and whip with my hand mixer.  Then Slowly add liquid oils, cornstarch, micas and essential oils or fragrance oils.  Continue whipping.  Place in freezer for 3-4 minutes at a time and whipping for about 30-45 seconds then back in the freezer.  I usually do this about 4or 5 times.  Then scoop into 4 oz containers and place in the refrigerator.

I also add about 1 tsp of vitamin e oil to each 16-20 ounce batch


----------

